# Lohnt sich jetzt noch eine PS4?



## Bakura_99 (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir überlegt eine Konsole zuzulegen(als Ergänzung zum PC), da viele meiner Kollegen auch eher auf der Konsole aktiv sind.Ich wollte eigentlich die PS4 Pro kaufen da diese die beste Hardware (Xbox One ausgeschlossen) gegenüber den Vorgängern hat.Jedoch habe ich "nur" einen Full-HD Fernseher und ein 1080p Monitor.Lohnt sich es für den Aufpreis eine Pro zu kaufen oder reicht eine Slim auch aus.Ist der Performance-Unterschied bei leistungsintensiven Spielen so gravierend, dass es sich lohnt eine Pro zu kaufen.Zumal die neuen Konsolen ja schon angekündigt sind (2019/2020/2021?).Ich bin mir etwas unsicher und würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine Empfehlung oder Erfahrungsberichte zu beiden Konsolen kurz abgeben könnte .Ich tendiere momentan eher noch zu einer Slim,

Schönen Abend noch :p


----------



## imischek (25. Juni 2018)

pro laut , slim leise .ich selbst nutze die slim nur für exclusives wie last of us ,bloodborne etc an einem 1080p monitor daher war für mich das upgrade zur pro nie sinnvoll .  jedoch wenn ich noch garkeine hätte und in zukunft auch sachen wie lou2 an einem neuen 4k tv oder so spielen würde dann wäre vermutlich es eine pro geworden . sofern einen nicht stört das die pro sehr deutlich zu hören ist


----------



## the_move (25. Juni 2018)

Du hast momentan einen FullHD Fernseher. Mein letzter hielt 4 1/2 Jahre. Dann stieg ich bei der Gelegenheit auf UHD um.

Wann lohnt sich eine PS4 Pro? Ich würde sagen, wenn sie günstiger angeboten wird und der Unterschied zur PS4 Slim schmilzt. Es gab bereits Angebote für 285€ und auch für 330€ ist das Teil allemal eine Kaufüberlegung wert.

Bei der PS4 Slim wäre es das gleiche. Wenn ich auf HDR, supersampling, etc. langfristig verzichten kann, dann sind dennoch 260€+ irgendwie meh. Ein Angebot für unter 250€, oder gar 199€ hingegen ist fair.

Über Lautstärken würde ich da weniger nachdenken. Wichtig ist zur richtigen Zeit zuzugreifen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Juni 2018)

Welche auch immer du nimmst:
Beide sind super und die exclusives machen auf beiden mega spass


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Juni 2018)

Würde an deiner Stelle zur Slim greifen und die tollen exclusiv Spiele nachholen  Wie move schon richtig geschrieben hat, gab bzw. gibt es die Slim für 199-230€. 
Solltest du zeitnah (d.h. dieses Jahr noch) auf ein 4K Gerät umsteigen kann man auch zur Pro greifen für unter 300€ 

Wenn ich mich nicht täsuche kann auch die Slim HDR


----------



## Taonris (25. Juni 2018)

Sony und MS arbeiten an neuen Konsolen, MS hat es offiziell auf dieser E3 angekündigt von Sony wissen wir das die nächste Konsole zwischen 2019 und 2021 erscheinen wird und das sich die PS4 im Endspurt befindet wann sie genau kommen weiß keiner als wahrscheinlichster Release gilt vermutlich Herbst 2020. In meinen Augen gibts für die PS4 mittlerweile genug Systemseller damit sich ein Kauf auszahlt God of War, Detroid, die Uncharteds, Persona 5, Bloodborne, Until Dawn usw. Bei einem HD-Fernseher macht eigentlich nur die Slim wirklich Sinn da sich die Vorteile bei der Pro in den meisten Fällen in Grenzen halten besonders in Full HD.


----------



## the_move (25. Juni 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2jZt744G-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@thehate91
Ja, kann sie sofern man ein passendes HDMI (2.0 a/b) Kabel verwendet, plus HDR tauglichen Fernseher. Angeblich kann es sogar die OG PS4.


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juni 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut den Doc verlinkt  Ich mag den Kerl, einfach sympathisch! 

Interessant da die Slim und das OG kein HDMi 2.0a Anschluss besitzen. Funktioniert auch UHD mit HDR (zum Beispiel in Netflix) oder bezieht sich das HDR "nur" auf 1080p? Wenn Spiele in 1080p und HDR laufen wäre das noch ein Grund zur Slim zu greifen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2018)

1080p+HDR ist geändertes Tone-Mapping. Das kostet keine Leistung und kann daher aus HW-Sicht von allen PS4 unterstützt werden. 4K dagegen braucht mehr Leistung, zudem wird dort die HDMI-Bandbreite knapp so dass sowohl eine stärkere GPU als auch HDMI 2.0 fällig ist(und selbst da geht es nur mit Unterabtastung).


----------



## Taonris (26. Juni 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Sehr gut den Doc verlinkt  Ich mag den Kerl, einfach sympathisch!
> 
> Interessant da die Slim und das OG kein HDMi 2.0a Anschluss besitzen. Funktioniert auch UHD mit HDR (zum Beispiel in Netflix) oder bezieht sich das HDR "nur" auf 1080p? Wenn Spiele in 1080p und HDR laufen wäre das noch ein Grund zur Slim zu greifen.



Furchtbar der Typ....


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2018)

Also ob Slim oder Pro solltest du selbst entscheiden.
Aber wenn ich jetzt mal die Frage aufschnappe "lohnt sich jetzt noch...",
würde ich antworten jetzt erst recht.
Umso länger eine Gen am Markt ist, umso mehr Spieleperlen sind verfügbar.
Allein schon was es bisher gibt (Ratchet&Clank, Bloodborne, UC4, TLoU Remaster, TO1886, Persona 5, Horizon Zero Dawn, Until Dawn, Last Guardian, God of War, Detroit... und so weiter) und was da alles noch kommt (Spiderman, Days Gone,  Ghost of Tsushima, Death Stranding, FF7 Remake .......).
Wieso sollte man sich das alles entgehen lassen?

Bis die PS5 irgendwann in 2020 kommt dauert ja noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch die PS4 SLim nehmen oder die Pro. Wobei ich bei der Pro nicht weiß wie laut die ist (falls das stört). Die Slim ist deutlicher leiser als die normale PS4 und verbraucht etwas weniger Strom.



			
				Rizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Umso länger eine Gen am Markt ist, umso mehr Spieleperlen sind verfügbar.
> Allein schon was es bisher gibt (Ratchet&Clank, Bloodborne, UC4, TLoU Remaster, TO1886, Persona 5, Horizon Zero Dawn, Until Dawn, Last Guardian, God of War, Detroit... und so weiter) und was da alles noch kommt (Spiderman, Days Gone, Ghost of Tsushima, Death Stranding, FF7 Remake .......).
> Wieso sollte man sich das alles entgehen lassen?


Oft ist es auch so das die Konsolen zum Schluß erst richtig ausgereizt werden weil die Entwickler sich darauf eingearbeitet haben.


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2018)

Ich würde mich da Rizzard anschliesen. So langsam gibt es tatsächlich eine gewisse Auswahl an Exclusivspielen, für die man keine rosarote Brille braucht um sie gut zu finden.

Wenn es die Kisten nur nicht ausschließlich in den Varianten laut und sehr laut gäbe, die Zeit für eine 2. Spieleplattform da wäre und der Controller ist für mich auch so eine Baustelle.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn es die Kisten nur nicht ausschließlich in den Varianten laut und sehr laut gäbe, die Zeit für eine 2. Spieleplattform da wäre und der Controller ist für mich auch so eine Baustelle.



Gut die Slim sollte ja nicht unbedingt "laut" sein.

Aber was die anderen 2 Punkte angeht.
Die sprechen bei mir (neben anderen Punkten) aktuell gegen eine X1X.
Zum einen die fehlende Zeit für ein Zweitgerät neben meiner PS4, zum anderen die andere Tastenbelegung des Controllers (wenn man sich dann noch Nintendo dazu holt wird´s total unübersichtlich).^^
Am besten ist natürlich wenn man sich auf Einen Controller einschießt.
Bei mir ist es logischerweise der Dualshock, bei vielen PCler vermutlich eher der X-Controller.

Ich schätze mal bei dir ist der Controller ansich das Problem.
Das trifft aber eigentlich nur zu, wenn man die "falschen" Spiele spielt.
Spiele wie God of War, Assassins Creed, Dark Souls usw spielen sich blendend mit Controller.
Man sollte als eingefleischter M+T Zocker vielleicht anfangs nur Abstand davon nehmen etwas zu zocken bei dem man schießen muss.
Bei Uncharted, Mass Effect, Gears of War etc kann man schon Probleme bekommen.


----------



## the_move (27. Juni 2018)

Der Controller ist einwandfrei. Keine Ahnung, was das immer soll. So ungelenkig können die Finger doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (27. Juni 2018)

Als langjähriger Konsolen-Zocker habe ich irgendwie gar kein Problem mich auf verschiedene Controller einzustellen. Umschalten von der Playstation-Belegung auf Xbox klappt sofort. Nintendo geht auch weil man ja nach 5min im Spiel weiß welche Taste was macht. Lediglich langweilige Quick-Time Events werden da wegen der anderen X/Y/A/B Belegung ohne Farbmarkierung im ersten Moment etwas schwieriger.
Aber zwischen PS und Xbox komme ich nicht durcheinander.
Ist schon ins Blut übergegangen.^^


----------



## sam10k (12. Juli 2018)

sony wird auch nach der ps5 noch viele games für die ps4 bringen. das teil hat sich 70+ mio mal verkauft.
außerdem ist die ps5 abwärtskompatibel zur ps4.

meine slim ist nahezu lautlos und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Juli 2018)

sam10k schrieb:


> außerdem ist die ps5 abwärtskompatibel zur ps4..



Wünsche/Gerüchte nicht als Fakten verkaufen  
Zur Playstation Next ist noch kaum etwas offiziell.


----------



## the_move (13. Juli 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wünsche/Gerüchte nicht als Fakten verkaufen
> Zur Playstation Next ist noch kaum etwas offiziell.


Richtig, jedoch ist es anzunehmen. Erstens ist es dank X86 nun deutlich leichter machbar als zuvor beim Umstieg vom Cell hin zu X86. Zweitens wird Sony diesen Punkt nicht mehr an MS Xbox gehen lassen wollen. Drittens kann Sony den Leuten so ermöglichen, dass sie noch vor Erscheinen der exklusiven System-Seller Titel ihre vorherigen Last-Gen Favouriten in höherer Qualität spielen können, z.B. God of War mit stabilem 60FPS Performance Mode.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2018)

Sony sagte auch Abwärtskompatibilität sei nicht so wichtig.
Also annehmen würde ich bisher noch garnichts.


----------



## the_move (13. Juli 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Sony sagte auch Abwärtskompatibilität sei nicht so wichtig.
> Also annehmen würde ich bisher noch garnichts.


Tja, wegen mir kannst Du gerne nichts annehmen. Ist auch richtig, was Du sagst.

Ich hingegen nehme es an, weil es auch bereits ein Indiz gibt.
New Sony Patent Hints At Backwards Compatibility Support for PS5
PS5 release date update - PS4 successor could come with Backwards Compatibility | Gaming | Entertainment | Express.co.uk
Rumor: Evidence Points to PS5 Backwards Compatibility With PS4 Library


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Richtig, jedoch ist es anzunehmen. Erstens ist es dank X86 nun deutlich leichter machbar als zuvor beim Umstieg vom Cell hin zu X86. Zweitens wird Sony diesen Punkt nicht mehr an MS Xbox gehen lassen wollen. Drittens kann Sony den Leuten so ermöglichen, dass sie noch vor Erscheinen der exklusiven System-Seller Titel ihre vorherigen Last-Gen Favouriten in höherer Qualität spielen können, z.B. God of War mit stabilem 60FPS Performance Mode.



Anzunehmen ja aber ob Sony es auch so umsetzt trotz gleicher Architektur und co? Ich bin da noch sehr skeptisch was die Abwärtskompatibilität angeht. Die Xbox macht es vor, hoffentlich zieht Sony bei der nächsten Generation nach! 

Letztendlich wäre es auch kein Problem die Playstation 4 abwärtskompatibel zu machen. Playstation 1 und 2 Spiele sollten inkl. höherer Auflösung kein Problem darstellen, Playstation 3 Spiele könnte man durch Playstation Now unterstützen. Letzteres wäre zwar nur eine Notlösung aber immernoch besser als überhaupt keine Unterstützung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2018)

Bei PS 1 und 2 gebe ich dir Recht. PS3 via PS Now wäre aber ein sehr großes Geschenk, schließlich fallen Rechenleistung und Bandbreite ja nicht vom Himmel.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Anzunehmen ja aber ob Sony es auch so umsetzt trotz gleicher Architektur und co? Ich bin da noch sehr skeptisch was die Abwärtskompatibilität angeht. Die Xbox macht es vor, hoffentlich zieht Sony bei der nächsten Generation nach!



Sollte die XBox Next abwärtskompatibel sein, müsste Sony da irgendwie mitziehen.
Andernfalls wäre ich seit der XBox 1 (also nicht One^^) wieder bereit eine XBox statt PS zu kaufen.
Ich denke aber auch das sich Sony dieser Lage bewusst ist und das hoffentlich mit einplant.
Über PS Now will ich das aber eher nicht ermöglicht haben.


----------



## sam10k (13. Juli 2018)

die nächste PS wird einfach nur ein hardwareupdate sein mit selben betriebssystem und selber architektur.
klar ist das teil abwärtskompatibel. 
die ps4 pro hätte man auch ps4.5 nennen können.

der fokus wird vermutlich auf VR liegen.


----------



## the_move (13. Juli 2018)

Ne, VR wird kein Fokus sein. Das ist zu riskant. Es wird jedoch weiter als ein zusätzliches Angebot laufen.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2018)

sam10k schrieb:


> die nächste PS wird einfach nur ein hardwareupdate sein mit selben betriebssystem und selber architektur.
> klar ist das teil abwärtskompatibel.
> die ps4 pro hätte man auch ps4.5 nennen können.
> 
> der fokus wird vermutlich auf VR liegen.



Du weißt ja bereits besser bescheid als alle Insider zusammen  
So wie es mir scheint bist du bei Sony angestellt und arbeitest an der Next Gen Generation 

Kannst du mir dann bitte einen Gefallen tun? Ich hätte gerne bei der nächsten Playstation mind. 12 TF Rechenleistung und 8 Zen3 Kerne mit 3-3,2Ghz inkl. 24GB GDDR6/HMB Speicher und ein 4K Blu Ray Laufwerk was nicht so laut ist wie aktuell bei der Xbox One X.
Natürlich sollte die Playstation 5 (heißt sie denn so?) abwärts kompatibel sein inkl. nativen 4K Support. Eine 2TB SSHD wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert und bitte eine gute Kühlung einbauen die nicht lauter wird wie 1 Sone unter Vollast.
Gerne kann das bereits verwendete OS weiterverwendet werden und durch sinnvolle Funktionen ergänzt werden. Preislich 399-499€ und ein schönes Design, die PS4 Slim und Pro gewinnen beim besten willen kein Schönheitspreis. 

Danke im Voraus und ach ja wann kommt die nächste Playstation denn auf dem Markt?


----------



## onlygaming (13. Juli 2018)

sam10k schrieb:


> außerdem ist die ps5 abwärtskompatibel zur ps4.



Das hat man bei der PS4 auch gedacht, und dann war schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Taonris (13. Juli 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Du weißt ja bereits besser bescheid als alle Insider zusammen
> So wie es mir scheint bist du bei Sony angestellt und arbeitest an der Next Gen Generation
> 
> Kannst du mir dann bitte einen Gefallen tun? Ich hätte gerne bei der nächsten Playstation mind. 12 TF Rechenleistung und 8 Zen3 Kerne mit 3-3,2Ghz inkl. 24GB GDDR6/HMB Speicher und ein 4K Blu Ray Laufwerk was nicht so laut ist wie aktuell bei der Xbox One X.
> ...



Denk schon das die PS5 abwärts-kompatibel zur PS4 sein wird, man kann die PS4-Titel so ja weiterverkaufen und jeder kann seine Spielebibliothek mitnehmen. Kürzlich gabs zu dem Thema ja einige Artikel wegen eines neuen Patents (New Patent by Sony Hints At Backwards Compatibility Feature <<  Video Game News, Reviews, Walkthroughs And Guides – GamingBolt). Was die von dir genannten Specs betrifft glaub ich auch dass das schwer realisierbar sein wird, HBM ist viel zu teuer und die nötigen Kapazitäten scheinen dafür auch nicht vorhanden zu sein, ich wäre schon mit 16GB GDDR6 zufrieden weniger würden mich aber auch nicht überraschen. UHD-Laufwerk wird letztendlich davon abhängen ob Sony weiter Standalone-Player verkaufen will, Kühlung und Festplatte sind meiner Meinung nach absolute Fragezeichen da wird man abwarten müssen


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das hat man bei der PS4 auch gedacht, und dann war schluss mit lustig.


Wie sollte das gehen bei einem Prozessorarchitekturwechsel?

Ein Emulator hätte Diashows erzeugt und zwei Prozessoren zu viel Wärme.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Juli 2018)

Man konnte ja damals nicht wissen was bei der PS4 so drin steckt, und bei der PS5 weiß man es auch NOCH nicht, es ist zwar wahrscheinlich das es wieder was von AMD wird, aber warten wir ab.


----------



## the_move (13. Juli 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie sollte das gehen bei einem Prozessorarchitekturwechsel?
> Ein Emulator hätte Diashows erzeugt und zwei Prozessoren zu viel Wärme.



Angenommen die PS5 hätte tatsächlich nen 2nd Gen Ryzen mit 8 Kernen, Multi-Threading, pipapo, plus ner netten 10+ TFLOPS GPU verbaut. Müsste die nicht theoretisch ausreichend sein um PS3 Spiele zu emulieren, ganz ohne Diashow und ohne Überhitzung?


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Juli 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Angenommen die PS5 hätte tatsächlich nen 2nd Gen Ryzen mit 8 Kernen, Multi-Threading, pipapo, plus ner netten 10+ TFLOPS GPU verbaut. Müsste die nicht theoretisch ausreichend sein um PS3 Spiele zu emulieren, ganz ohne Diashow und ohne Überhitzung?



Ja sollte funktionieren. Wenn man sich den aktuellen Playstation 3 Emulator anschaut und wie "gut" dieser bereits funktioniert sollte Sony genügend Know How haben um einen Emulator zu programmieren der die Leistung gut auf die Straße bzw. auf dem Bildschirm bringt.


----------



## the_move (14. Juli 2018)

Ich denke man darf zuversichtlich sein. Obgleich natürlich Hoffnung der erste Schritt auf dem Weg zur Enttäuschung ist.

On-Topic: Wofür auf die nächste Generation warten, wenn diese Generation bereits gute Spiele bietet, zusätzliche vielversprechende Titel für diese auf dem Weg sind?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. Juli 2018)

Weil man scheinbar technisch mehr will als jetzt geboten wird?
Kann unterschiedliche Bereiche von Optik, KI, Physik, lebendige Spielwelt bis Performance sein. Verbessertes VR Erlebnis z.B.

Ist ja bei PC Hardware auch nichts anderes. Warum warten Leute auf neue GPUs und CPUs?

Da geht es sicherlich nicht um.das Spieleangebot was bei einer neuen Gen erst mal wachsen muss. Am Rechner hast natürlich gleich die Abwärtskompatibilität.

Ich hätte mir von Pro und One X auch ein bisschen mehr erhofft. Aber die Entwickler schiessen oft über das Ziel hinaus gerade was einen guten Performance Mode für mich angeht. Liegt nicht immer an der nicht gerade stärkeren CPU. Häufig wird es mit den Grafikeinstellungen versemmelt wenn selbst die Basismodelle runder laufen.

Wenn dann will man halt technisch einen größeren Schritt sehen. Aber da wird es halt immer schwieriger bis auf Elemente die man wie jetzt Freesync oder höhere Framerate vom PC übernimmt.
Fehlt fast noch 21:9 Unterstützung.^^


----------



## the_move (14. Juli 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Weil man scheinbar technisch mehr will als jetzt geboten wird?



Herrje, als ob die Investition derart hoch ausfällt. Da kauft man sich halt zu gegebener Zeit (sprich bei Angebotstagen) das passende Gerät, und nächste Generation macht man genau das Gleiche. Gab genug Gelegenheiten um eine Slim für rund 200 Euro oder eine Pro für 300 Euro abzustauben. Oder eben eine Klassik kaufen. Gibt ja auch einen Gebrauchtmarkt für diejenigen, die da knausern wollen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. Juli 2018)

Deine Antwort ergibt jetzt gar keinen Sinn. Ich habe ja nicht vom Preis geredet sondern dass Leute mehr wollen als Pro und One X jetzt liefern. Deswegen wohl auf PS5 und One Two umsatteln wenn verfügbar.
Am Spieleangebot wird es rein nicht liegen warum man jetzt schon von der nächsten Gen redet.

Wenn man von einer neuen Generation schwärmt will man halt oft technisch mehr.
Man kauft sich ja am PC auch eine neue GPU um seine jetztigen Games und die der kommenden Monate aufgewertet zu zocken. Nicht weil man in 2 Jahren vermutet dass es dort benötigt wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

the_move schrieb:


> Angenommen die PS5 hätte tatsächlich nen 2nd Gen Ryzen mit 8 Kernen, Multi-Threading, pipapo, plus ner netten 10+ TFLOPS GPU verbaut. Müsste die nicht theoretisch ausreichend sein um PS3 Spiele zu emulieren, ganz ohne Diashow und ohne Überhitzung?


Na ja, der Cell war schon eine Granate.
Ein Emulator frißt meist das Mehrfache der ursprünglichen CPU-Leistung.

Und der Power PC 970 Prozessorkern unterscheidet sich massiv vom AMD-Intel-Kern.
Passen könnte es, aber kühl wird es sicher nicht mit Emulator.

Die PS3 in den ersten zwei (fast) Varianten hatte ja noch die PS2 hardwaremäßig mit an Bord (Emotion Engine - erweiterter MIPS-R5900).


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. Juli 2018)

DF hat gerade wieder ein aktuelles Video zur nächsten Gen:

YouTube


----------



## the_move (14. Juli 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ergibt jetzt gar keinen Sinn.


Nur wenn man keinen Sinn erkennen will. Will man zeitnah spielen, oder in 2 Jahren? Wenn es zeitnah sein soll, dann kauft man sich ne Current Gen. Und es muss ja nicht ne Pro sein. Und ne X schon gar nicht. Die Hälfte melner Kumpels haben letztes und dieses Jahr auf ne Pro umgerüstet. Die andere Hälfte zockt noch auf der OG Variante, einer davon sogar trotz 4K Fernseher und sind vollauf zufrieden. 

Nochmal, es ist doch echt egal womit. Das Spiel muss gut sein. Und Sony hat ein paar echt gute Titel, und selbst die Multiplats darauf machen Spass, auch ohne 4k oder bessere Schattendetails.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. Juli 2018)

Deine Frage war aber warum Leute schon über die nächste Gen reden. Die Antwort ist vermutlich weil man doch insgeheim etwas mehr will. Mag die breite Masse nicht sein aber zumindest die Leute die sich hier im Forum schon Gedanken machen.
Deswegen wird wohl schon darüber geredet wie es in 1-2 Jahren aussehen mag.
Dass man jetzt bei den Konsolen nicht anders kann als was verfügbar ist liegt auf der Hand.
Heißt ja nicht dass man jetzt nicht spielt und abwartet.


----------



## the_move (14. Juli 2018)

Besser der Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach. Wobei "Spatz" im Hinblick gerade auf Sonys First Party AAA doch eine ziemliche Untertreibung ist.


----------

